# 5-12 months rental, 30 m3studio



## seafoodet (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 30 m2 studio near by the saphan khwai BTS, which is the next BTS station to Mo Chit, (BTS for big weekend market)

10,000THB per month, furniture and 6 M fast internet included. free gym and swimming pool. 

just send me a message here if you need.

Dave


----------



## seafoodet (Jun 23, 2012)

it's in Bangkok, kingdom of Thailand


----------

